# The Manifold Wisdom of God Seen in Covenant Theology – by George Walker



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello Matthew

Where would you place this work in relation to other works on Covenant Theology.

Does the book deal with the Baptist argument that if the Lord's supper is only for believers, then consistency requires that Baptism should only be for believers too (aka Fred Malone).

Thanks


----------

